# 1991 Alumacraft Crappie Jon



## hueydr (Feb 9, 2013)

OK, here we go. My pops gave me his 1991 Alumacraft Crappie Jon with a 1991 Tohatsu 18HP outboard a couple of years ago. He purchased it new in 91 and used it up to 2004. It was sitting at his house unused and he asked if I wanted it. Of course I said yes and had new wheels and tires sent to his house so it could be trailered here (about 265 miles). Along with the new wheels and tires my Pops had new bearings and bearing buddies installed so that part of the build is already complete. My first order of business is to find out the condition of the motor. I checked the compression and its rock solid. Since it hasn’t been run for almost 10 years I wanted to do the water pump impeller and a card rebuild. The impeller is/was no problem but the carb was a different story. Parts are no longer made for the carb and finding someone with some NOS took awhile but I finally found one and I’m now in the process of doing it. You can see in the photos that I already have the lower unit off to do the impeller and that’s now complete. Once the carb is done I will try to get her running. If she runs, she will get a new paint job, new rubber, decals etc so she looks and runs like new. The idea for this boat is a complete restoration. I want to bring it back to what it was when it was delivered in 1991. Same for the motor and trolling motor (don’t know if the trolling motor still works or not). The idea is to have a “Brand New” 1991 boat, motor and trailer. I’m going to forewarn everyone by saying I am currently in the middle of building a new home so this project might take awhile. I believe this will be the first Crappie Jon done on Tinboats so I’m breaking some new ground here. Take a look at the pics and let me know what you think. And as always on Tinboats, recommendations and tips are always welcome. Now let’s see if this motor runs.


----------



## Dennis Logston (Feb 10, 2013)

The boat itself looks to be in wonderful condition! Looks like some wood and carpet work and it will be looking new again. Once you strip it down we'll have a better idea of what work will need to go into it. But awesome boat! Can't wait till shes finished


----------



## tnriverluver (Feb 10, 2013)

Pretty sure the floors in that boat are aluminum. They are in my 1990 alumicraft Angler. Carpet and seats along with some clean up and you should be back in business.


----------



## Scott Mac (Feb 10, 2013)

You have a very good foundation there. As far as the motor goes I highly recommend "Sea Foam". Follow the directions on the can. It worked great on a 1963 Johnson that had sat for nearly 25 years. Good luck!


----------



## hueydr (Feb 18, 2013)

OK the motor hasn't run in 10 years. New water pump impeller, carb rebuild, new fuel lines and new plugs. It took 4 pulls to start!! After warming up, it idles like a champ!! Shut it off and it now cranks on the first pull every time!! Time to tear her down for a good cleaning and a fresh paint job. Ordered a replica set of decals from Garzon Studio's so she should look new when done. Next step is to see about the trolling motor. More to come.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Feb 18, 2013)

That's a nice canvas you have there to work with!
I will be watching this one.
Man those Tohatsu motors are tuff!
I bought one off a dude cheap, it was locked up.
Someone had forgot to pull the drain plug out of the boat , they laid the motor inside off it.
Long story short boat got filled with water , motor sat months under water :shock: .
After freeing up,It starts by second pull always. Only part that has been replaced is the impeller..


----------



## hueydr (Feb 18, 2013)

TxTightLiner said:


> That's a nice canvas you have there to work with!
> I will be watching this one.
> Man those Tohatsu motors are tuff!
> I bought one off a dude cheap, it was locked up.
> ...


Yeah, my dad swear's by this motor and now I believe as well. I need to paint it but I need to know what the paint color is. I've seen several different colors listed for a 91 Tohatsu but only 1 can be right. Anybody have an idea?


----------



## TxTightLiner (Feb 19, 2013)

It looks smoke grey to me.
I would look at Yamaha's and Nissans of the same vintage.
Ive heard they all three are very similar, some internal parts are even compatible.
I know the Nissans are for sure. Just an idea!


----------



## hueydr (Feb 22, 2013)

OK. Got the motor paint on the way and the motor tear down is under way (pictures coming soon). Was looking at the trailer and it looks like its galvanized and was painted blue and then black (without primer I think). Can I strip this down to the original finish without damaging the galvanized finish? Also, I can't read the manufacturers name but it looks like ???DOC or maybe ???DOG and the names Freeport and St Petersburg FL are visable. Anyone have any info on this :?: Thanks guys.


----------



## wingsnhammers (Feb 22, 2013)

Can't help you a bit, I just have to comment on your name and profile pic. I am very envious. I wish like heck I could be a huey pilot. I reckon the only time I will get to spend in one will either be at an airshow or if I get a job as a tech doing refurbs on em. Good to see someone else in AL too!


----------



## hueydr (Feb 23, 2013)

Motor tear down complete. Time to clean, sand and paint.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow when you said you were going to paint it I wasn't expecting that!
Keep up the good work.
Man it's gonna look like a 1991/2013 model :!:


----------



## hueydr (Feb 23, 2013)

TxTightLiner said:


> Wow when you said you were going to paint it I wasn't expecting that!
> Keep up the good work.
> Man it's gonna look like a 1991/2013 model :!:



Thanks. I had to replace the shift linkage boot on the bottom of the lower cowl and since I had it that far apart, might as well go full bore. At least I can inspect the entire motor because when I sell it I want to ensure that the new owner is getting the best I can deliver.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Feb 23, 2013)

I hear ya. May as well not cut any corners.
Who ever the next owner is will appreciate that.


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 24, 2013)

I love that boat. When I was looking that's the boat I wanted to get. I couldn't afford new and couldn't find it used. What's nice is that it's already engineered to be wide open inside so there's no compromising the structure of the boat by taking out seats or other modifications. There must be lots of floatation foam on the sides and under the floor too. I bet when you get the carpet stripped and the gunk off it's going to be pretty sweet. Post more pics soon...


----------



## hueydr (Feb 24, 2013)

bobberboy said:


> I love that boat. When I was looking that's the boat I wanted to get. I couldn't afford new and couldn't find it used. What's nice is that it's already engineered to be wide open inside so there's no compromising the structure of the boat by taking out seats or other modifications. There must be lots of floatation foam on the sides and under the floor too. I bet when you get the carper stripped and the gunk off it's going to be pretty sweet. Post more pics soon...



Thanks bobberboy. I went back and looked at your mods and to say i'm impressed is an understatement :!: This boat is a refurb so I dont really need alot of vision to get it done but I hope you don't mind me bouncing ideas off of ya. I was going to start on the trolling motor next but I think i'm going to work on the boat and trailer and leave it for last.


----------



## hueydr (Feb 28, 2013)

Question. I know some older foams in the tins was "open cell" and acted like a sponge. I have removed a section of the side and found styrofoam, good ol styroform. I can feel some water in whats under the floor but the side piece I removed is dry. Will this type of foam dry out or will it all need replacement? Sorry for the poor pics. Thanks.


----------



## TNtroller (Mar 1, 2013)

looks like a winner when you get it done. If you need or want a new TM, have a MG 43# 5 speed collecting dust in the shed that would work good on that boat. GL on the restore.


----------



## Fishingtech (Mar 1, 2013)

Cant wait to see the completed restoration


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 1, 2013)

That stuff holds water, my understanding. Looks great so far!


----------



## hueydr (Mar 3, 2013)

Decided to strip the boat down a little while it was sunny (had snow flurries and cold). As you can see, it's stripped down to the floor and you can see the styrofoam peeking out from under the walls and floor. The factory didn't do a very good job fitting the foam (sorry Alumacraft) and some of it is wet so I think it's all gotta go. The floor will come up no problem but the side walls are riveted through the hull at the top. I think I will be able to remove the lower rivets and "peel" the side back enough to remove and replace the side foam so that's the plan. I think I will open up the bilge area of the floor a little and put a small pump in. I know I said this was a restoration but I can't help myself. I have a few small updates to make it work a little better for the new owner. No work on the boat this week as I am on a buisness trip (but I will get to go to a BassPro Shop!!).


----------



## hueydr (Mar 9, 2013)

I need some advice. Should I put a new FF w/GPS and a new trolling motor on a tin that i'm going to sell? Should I pre-wire for one or both? Should I leave it to the new owner to select their own? When you buy a new boat most of the equipment comes with so i'm asking for some help. This boat will be "like new" so i'm kinda torn. BTW, went to Bass Pro and bought nothing!


----------



## TxTightLiner (Mar 10, 2013)

Depends on how quick you plan to sell it after your done.
If your gonna use it until someone buys it , I would throw myself a FF on it.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Mar 10, 2013)

A TM is always a plus when buying a boat.
It's hard to say if your going to make more money by adding the extras then you'll spend on them.


----------



## hueydr (Mar 16, 2013)

Took advantage of some beutiful weather to work on the tin today (and the wife also had plans for me so I didn't get as much done as I wanted). Removed all of the floor and found that the foam was water logged so it was all removed. The floor had quite a few Popped rivets so I may upsize the rivets when I put the floor back in. Cleaned up the tin and did the water test. Filled the boat with water (does anybody else see the irony in doing that) and found zero leaks. Drained the boat and now the inside demo is complete. You can see the small repairs that are needed on the back of the livewell, i'll see if I can get those fixed. Next step is flip it and inspect the bottom. I'm getting there slowly but i'm getting there.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Mar 17, 2013)

You got it going on now bud.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## SilverBack4Jack (Mar 8, 2014)

Just curious if the OP ever finished this and if so were there any pics available. I am currently doing the same year make and model and am at the point where the floor is out. Would like to see a finished photo if possible. Maybe he will check in and let me know. Thx in advance.


----------



## So Ill fisherman (Feb 11, 2018)

I’m working on the same boat it looks like.


----------



## So Ill fisherman (Feb 11, 2018)

I’m going to repaint the outboard. It runs great but looking a little rough. 1985 Mariner 9.9. I live around several 10hp max lakes.


----------

